# Scenes From Wagner’s Opera “Siegfried” (Part One)



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article describing scenes from Wagner’s opera “Siegfried” in which Siegfried creates a sword which used to belong to his father. It being this opera which I one day hope to see with my Joannuszka Slisznuszka, whom I feel would enjoy the dramatic and even romantic action in this particular story. 

In Wagner’s opera “Siegfried” (third in “The Ring” cycle), a young man by name of Siegfried wishes to put together the pieces of his father’s shattered sword; Nothung. This being the sword which was broken in two by Wotan, who went on to kill his father. Siegfried, however is unaware of this factor, as his plan is to put the pieces of the sword together again with the intensions of slaying a dragon and it is in a beautiful scene in which we see him hard at work on “Nuthung”. As he sings and hammers away at the sword he hopes to make not only strong enough but sharp enough to kill the dangerous dragon; Fafner.

I have always enjoyed this particular part of the opera “Siegfried”. As we see the main character, who has lent his name to the opera, singing merrily while his hammering serves as part of the music. It being this scene which even helps to create a bound between himself and what will be his trusty sword “Nothung”. Siegfried in this scene not only enjoys his work but one gets a senses of the youthful enthusiasm which drives him and motivates him to want to go out in to the world and conquer all that stands in his way. 

It also while we hear Siegfried’s joy of not only life but the opportunities which lay in front of him that we hear the wicked Mine plan to give Siegfried a brew which should put him to sleep long enough the he might kill him. It being unknown to Siegfried at the time that Mime wants Siegfried to kill the dragon so he can get his hands on the ring which it guards so he might possesses the power to rule the universe. Naturally with the dragon dead and the ring in his possession there would be no further need for Siegfried; whom he would simply kill. As he would have already filled his purpose and it is precisely as we hear Siegfried practically chanting about his youthful valor and the greatness he feels will be his that we are faced with the evil mind of Mime; who is making the very brew which should leave the young hero ready for the kill.

Siegfried (a tenor) continues with his work which is far greater than Mine’s (also a tenor) as a blacksmith. As he is the one, who through his creativity is able to make whole the pieces of the once might sword “Nothung” and it is at the end of his inspiring aria that we see him in a most impressive fashion take his now proud sword and slice straight through an anvil with but one stroke. All in an action which leaves Mime both in admiration of Siegfried’s abilities along with apparent fear that he too might become the victim of the young man’s newly welded sword. As for the scene itself, it serves to let us to see for the first time the awesome strength of not only Siegfried but the sword which he hopes will slay the dragon. 

There is something magical about this scene that works so well in this opera as it inspires us to wish Siegfried on to victory over the dragon as well as all the obstacles which he will encounter. It even bearing resemblance to the film “Rocky” when we see Rocky run up the stairs with energy to spare while the music heightens the significance of his achievement and what it will mean for his upcoming bout. This also being the case with Siegfried, who at that moment feels ready to take on any opponent without the slightest fear. 

For myself, personally it is this aria which I would like to share with my Joannuszka Slisznuszka. As I have come to see it as one which will allow her along with many other people, who are starting to get interested in opera that there is so much action in this form of art that goes beyond singing and in to what can be called “adrenaline”.


----------

